# Some Help Id-Ing Various Watch Tools?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, saw a lot of tools on eBay and had a punt - there were a lot of screwdrivers and a hand remover in the lot, which i was after - sadly when i got the stuff through the screwdrivers were mostly damaged and the hand remover was broken :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:

BUT

I've also got a shed load of forceps and some tools i dont recognise, and was hoping you good folks could help ID what they are and what you use them for!

1) - think this is a pin vice? What do you use it for?










No idea??


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Cont...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Cont...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

phew!

There's also forceps with brand names Fontex, IDEAL, Tanic, Siso - all swiss - are these good tools?

I've got a small brass drill too - helix / Archimedes operation - where can I source drill bits for it?

Thanks in advance for all your help


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

[


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

ah, cheers Eddy - makes sense - not as nice as the one i was going for, :thumbsdown: one like this was missing a side:










can anyone help with the other parts?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Digging around cousins website suggests this is a stone gauge for measuring [gem]stones


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sparrow said:


> 1) - think this is a pin vice? What do you use it for?


All sorts of uses. I use them to hold drill bits, broaches and sometimes pivot and their wheels...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sparrow said:


>


Poising tool


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sparrow said:


>


Another poising tool (I think)...as per:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply paul :thumbsup: what do you use a poising tool for? :duh: Pin vice looks like something useful then :yes: I got a lovely little brass hand drill on an Archimedes screw column in the lot too - small tool kit is coming on!

edit

RE: second photo - I've got an exact one of those in your picture with the screwthread that adjusts it - i guess the brass one i photographed is just an older one... Thanks Paul!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sparrow said:


>


A Guillotine for cutting three different diameters of ????. The bottom part is probably for holding in a vice.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

sparrow said:


> Cont...


Looks suspiciously like the Bondage and Torture lot I was bidding for 

(specially the handcuffs, I was gonna' asK Mrs Mel to line them with pink fluffy - - - - ) msl:

Certainly some interesting gear there, and some of it quite crude too!


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Is it not just a thickness gauge? Clamp that which you need to measure between one set of jaws, read the thickness off on the other set.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Uncle Alec said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


You're probably right.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Uncle Alec said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Another poising tool (I think)...as per:
> ...


I think you're probably right Alec, the one pictured is prob just some sort of gauge - I do have one of the poising tools photographed tho :thumbsup:


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

sparrow said:


> Cont...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added my thoughts in red under the pictures.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Horz, think you're right on all accounts :notworthy: looks like an interesting load of stuff I've got - some a bit too advanced for the stuff I wanna be going, reading up on poising tool usage is enough to give me a headache! :lol:

Thanks to everyone that's helped out


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

sparrow said:


> Cont...


My Dentist has got most of these. :shocking: :help:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Wondering what the tools are for? No mystery. I'd recommend members get themselves a copy of the seminal work on watch repairing - Donald De Carle's book 'Practical Watch Repairing'.

It's a well written book, if a little heavy going, but a jolly absorbing read. If you can put into practise everything in this book, you'd be one helluvan awesome watch repairer!


----------

